# PICs PICAXE lenguage de programacion y programas



## alco79ar (Sep 23, 2006)

Hola, alguien puede hablarme acerca de lo picaxe? tengo uno es el de 8 patitas y quisiera saber como se programan, que programas se utilizan para eso, he leido algo en revistas y en la red, dice que el lenguaje es basic, que lenguaje es ese, alguien me puede pasar un tutorial o un curso para aprender a programar picaxe con basic? gracias


----------



## Raflex (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola, en la siguiente pagina encuentras el programa. Las instrucciones son en basic o con diagramas de flujo, ahi mismo en la pagina puedes descargar 3 manuales con ejemplos y con las instrucciones que maneja.

www.picaxe.co.uk/

El picaxe es un microcontrolador PIC preprogramado para poder funcionar con el compilador que encuentras en la pagina, ademas de que se puede programar directamente desde el puerto serial. Es bueno para empezar pero no te conviene para grandes cosas, ya que esta muy limitado, le afecta mucho cualquier ruido externo borrando el programa o interrumpiendolo constantemente.

Una vez que programes el picaxe te recomiendo que te pases a los PIC's de microchip, la programacion no es dificil y tienen grandes prestaciones.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 23, 2006)

En este libro encontrarás lo básico del idioma BASIC para microcontroladores, si bien es para otro micro los comandos son similares:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Nov 18, 2008)

Mira el software para los picaxe es el Programming Editor,  q lo puedes bajar de la pagina 
http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/es/index.htm
Para editar el programa es muy sencillo, si no conoces basic, usas para programar diagramas de flujo y listo, tienes tambien una serie de PDF que puedes chequear y ver los diferentes dispositivos que puede controlar estos picaxe y sus respectivas conexiones (sensores, leds, motores, 7 segmentos, LCD, potenciometros, etc...)
Yo en lo personal he trabajado con estos micro y son muy faciles.... cualquier cosa estoy a la orden... Suete,...


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Nov 18, 2008)

alco79ar dijo:
			
		

> Hola, alguien puede hablarme acarca de lo picaxe? tengo uno es el de 8 patitas y quisiera saber como se programan, que programas se utilizan para eso, he leido algo en revistas y en la red, dice que el lenguage es basic, que lenguage es ese, alguien me puede pasar un tuto o un curso para aprender a programar picaxe con basic? gracias



Aqui dejo este PDF para que lo revises...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 19, 2008)

Yo en lo personal he trabajado con los picaxe durante un tiempo y me parecieron un producto de segunda mano , nunca cumplian las funciones que se les programaba , salian caros, habían veces que el programa no reconocía que tenías un picaxe, salian carosss y demás cosas que me hicieron pensar que programar los pic's en lenguaje c y asm es una mejor opción


----------



## alco79ar (Ene 10, 2010)

Seguramente lo mejor seria otros pic, y no pic axe, pero yo no se nada de nada sobre programacion, por eso queria su opinion acerca de pic axe, y les agradezco por contestar. ademas les cuento que el picaxe nunca fue reconocido por la pc y quise comprarme un kit de alarma que sale en la revosta saber electronica, pero si no es estable mejor no lo compro.

Gracias


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ene 10, 2010)

Me quedo con los pic normales....


----------

